# Winter Settles Gently In



## paphreek (Nov 14, 2010)

The view from our "new" picture window


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

beautiful scenery!!!

Haha we don't have snow in Edmonton yet, the weather has been very odd the last few years


----------



## Hera (Nov 14, 2010)

Its beautiful, but I have to say I'm not ready for this yet.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 14, 2010)

Very pretty scenery; makes it almost bearable, doesn't it?

We don't have any snow right now and it's above zero, but winter is on it's way this week apparently. :sob:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't like winter at all. :sob: I dislike having to cover my plants to transport them...plus I can't golf in snow. Winter sucks!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not a great fan of winter, either, but the weather today with no wind, gray sky, and almost monochromatic scenery give me a peaceful feeling today.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2010)

yuck! (pretty pics but I can't handle thr cold, burrrrr..)


----------



## paphreek (Nov 14, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> yuck! (pretty pics but I can't handle thr cold, burrrrr..)



It's not cold, yet. The current temp is 30F (-1C)


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2010)

Cold enough!

Ross, you said your "new" picture window. Did you do some remodeling on your home, also? Or is that where your plants used to be?


----------



## paphreek (Nov 14, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Cold enough!
> 
> Ross, you said your "new" picture window. Did you do some remodeling on your home, also? Or is that where your plants used to be?



This is the view from our former upstairs growing room. It is a three season porch that we winterized and added heat to when we first moved in in 2001. Here is what the room used to look like, looking toward the window these shots were taken from.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2010)

Aha! Someday I'll be able to look out my windows, also...


----------



## Ernie (Nov 14, 2010)

Ah, snow is so beautiful, I must admit! Love the stuff, and will miss sled riding with my boy! 

It was ~80 here today and we went to Sea World. The whole place was all decked out in holiday stuff. Even had cinnamon and pine fragrances planted here and there. Santa was chillin' in the arctic habitat area (belugas and polar bears) which is with a Polar Express ride.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 15, 2010)

Very cool pics Ross!!!! But I do not really like that white stuff, esp. when it lays on the roof of my greenhouse, taking away lots of light; ihen I have to climb around trying to free the rather flat roof  !!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Nov 15, 2010)

Winter settles gently in...

You don't say! :sob:


----------



## paphreek (Nov 15, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Very cool pics Ross!!!! But I do not really like that white stuff, esp. when it lays on the roof of my greenhouse, taking away lots of light; ihen I have to climb around trying to free the rather flat roof  !!! Jean



I'm hoping I won't have that problem, but time will tell.....


----------



## nikv (Nov 15, 2010)

It's pretty to look at, but I have no regrets having fled Minnesota in the mid-80's. I just can't take the cold anymore.


----------



## Darin (Nov 15, 2010)

Everyone seems to see the misery of snow... I see an outdoor hockey rink just waiting to freeze and a nice fishing pond when it thaws out in the summertime.


----------



## wojtek (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic views of the lake 

Snow gives additional charm to this place


----------



## etex (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful peaceful scenery shots- the view is very magestic!! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## hardy (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, the scenery is so monochromatic it could be a black and white photo 

It's cool and wet wet wet in Taipei. We've had maybe five days of sunny weather this month. The rest has been cloudy or drizzly....


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2010)

ah, no ice on the water; must be minnesota in july?! 

nice picture


----------



## paphreek (Nov 17, 2010)

hardy said:


> Wow, the scenery is so monochromatic it could be a black and white photo
> 
> It's cool and wet wet wet in Taipei. We've had maybe five days of sunny weather this month. The rest has been cloudy or drizzly....



My thoughts exactly when I downloaded the pictures. How cool is cool in Taipei?


----------



## chrismende (Nov 17, 2010)

Very nice view, Ross! I have only lived in winter climates a total of four of my sixty plus years, but I loved the visual experience and the extreme contrast when spring finally brightens everything. I have utterly wonderful memories of hoarfrost coated trees and shrubs on a February morning in Germany - I'll never forget it. And a similarly stunning ice storm in, of all places, south Texas! Glittering trees.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 17, 2010)

Stunning, I would love to live near that kind of scenery but then I wonder how I would grow my plants outside. I guess I can't have everything but it would be great if I could.......I love your photos.


----------



## hardy (Nov 22, 2010)

paphreek said:


> My thoughts exactly when I downloaded the pictures. How cool is cool in Taipei?



I'd say 18/15 centigrade day/night average. The subtropical weather here depends very much on the cold front from mainland China and Japan. When there is no cold front at all, it can be very warm up to 30 degress, and when the cold front is real strong, it goes down to ten degrees or even lower.
We had a little direct sun this morning!


----------



## John M (Nov 22, 2010)

'Just found this thread. Those are a couple of beautiful photos, Ross! That's a wonderful view from any window in any house!


----------



## Paphs-in-Colo (Nov 22, 2010)

That's a lovely scene out your window.

Boulder got snow overnight, it's extremely windy, and 11 F (-11 C) is in the forecast soon. Spring is faaaar away!


----------

